# coding old MI and CVA



## perkins05 (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking for information about when CVA is considered new or old?(timeframe)

I know that with MI it's acute from onset to 8 weeks then it's considered old. 

Is there such a time when coding CVA with no residuals?

All help is greatly appreicated!!!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 20, 2012)

*No neuro deficits*

The rule of thumb I use for this is listed for the code description of V12.54 - use this history code if there are no neurology deficits.   It does not list a time frame when to use this.   If in doubt, I will query the MD.


----------



## perkins05 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Lance!


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Jun 28, 2012)

for CVA it is acute if there are residual deficits still present.
MI is old if it is 8 weeks and there are no residuals.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 28, 2012)

CVA is not acute when residual effects are present it is coded as a 438.x for late effects of the CVA, a CVA is acute until discharged then it is either late effects or history of.


----------

